# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  If U Could Have An Gf Or Bf In Desitwist Who Would It Be

## sanam

:Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

yahan per sab aik dosray ke friends hi hain i guess.

----------


## NInA

hahaha!

Damn!

Shall i answer first, orrrrr......

What, if u post u'r first  :Wink:

----------


## TISHA

PERFECTIONIST U CAN START FIRST

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:  lol cool cool :wink:

----------


## NInA

lolz...

hummmm i will post soon!  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio? choose karna mushkil hai ? :wink:

----------


## TISHA

YA IT IS HARD

----------


## manni9

me battaon 
hmmmm,Purde main rehne do,wese hi wo Naraz hain,kahin aur bhi na ho jain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aaahaaaaan...aise to unko pata chal gaya hoga na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

owe abhi tak miss gujrati ka hi pata nahin chal saka  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

oye qambar tou tum bata do na inko
Tum tou us ko achi tarah jantay ho, infact bohat achi tarah say jantay ho lolz  :Big Grin: 

Kiun in becharaon ko preshaan kar rakha hai.

BTW miss gujrati ghayab kahan hain, itnay dinon say nazar hi nahi aayeen, kahin tum nay tou ussay kahin chhuppa tou nahi diya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

Miss gujrati gujrat gyi hui hain gujrati seekhnay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

to phir aap yahan kya kar rahe hain, aap uske teacher hain na :P

----------


## DonWit

miss gujrat kaun hain...

----------


## Hina87

*Bump*

Note to myself to read the rest of this topic on page 8  :Big Grin: 

Personally, I think it would be too gross to pick someone from here... Most all of the guys here are brothers to me.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

maine first page se parhna shoro kia  :Big Grin:  lol its funny :rolling;

----------


## friendlygal786

yea is very funny this topic...noone wants to say anything

----------


## Endurer

Take me (not you, the sisters) take me now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hain? :duno; idher sab aapki sisters nai hai kya?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

wohi to kaha menen k sisters ko nikal ker  :Stick Out Tongue:  ab guests to sisters nahi ho sakten na :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

do u think guests r readin dis ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

Actually I found this when I saw a spider reading it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maza agaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

spider???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Endurer

yes they do :bg: actually mujeh proposals aney shuru hi is thread k baad howe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

to ab tak kitne proposals milein hain ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

420.. aur menen kabhi gharor bhi nahein kia :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

420  :Embarrassment:  

fitteh muuuu :rolling;

----------


## Endurer

yeah un larkiyun ka munh waqaye kuch aisa tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

phir to aapke saath suit karti hongi woh :rolling;:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

Mere sath to mere profile wali hi suit kerte hai :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan bilkul  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

aww thank you :giveflower; jealous na hone k lie  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jealous? why shud i?  :Big Grin:  eew  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

larkyun ki aadat hoti hai na cute larkyun se jealous hone ki  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe zarorat nai hai kisi se jealous hone ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

aww sachi  :Smile:  so sweet of you :giveflower;

































NOT :lildevil;

----------


## Omar

Hahhaha Sahee kaha tha Unhooney :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kinhooney ?

----------


## Endurer

Iska kasor nahi.. he's a freaky weird desi :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh....really  :Big Grin:  uf bechare ki tang ewi kinch rahe ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

